# 2006 Outback Sydney Edition



## debbieg (Jul 25, 2006)

We purchased a new 2006 Outback in September of last year. Since our purchase we have had numerous problems such as: delamination of cabnetry, air conditioning not cooling correctly, faulty brakes due to leaky wheel seals, water damage, broken fender bracket, cable TV wiring, etc. Has any one else had this many problems with their 2006 Outback? Did we buy a lemon? Any suggestions on what to do?

Signed fraustrated and in the shop more than on the road.............................


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Debbie...

Sorry to hear you have had these problems. Did your warranty cover them? Was your dealer helpful?


----------



## debbieg (Jul 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hi Debbie...
> 
> Sorry to hear you have had these problems. Did your warranty cover them? Was your dealer helpful?


Yes our warranty has been covering the items but our dealer is not fixing them correctly. Our trailer just does not seem new anymore because of the mickey mouse repairs. It also seems like every time we take a trip, a new problem occurs. Is the Outback worth the money that we paid for it???


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

you do seem to have more than usual..I have some issues with mine also, but nothing as serious as what your're describing. good luck.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the issues but they appear to be the exception rather than the rule for outbacks. I have had my 05 for 15 months and spent 70+nights inside with almost no build issues. Generally the outbacks are fairly well made. I know this does not help you out any but may at least suspend any buyers remorse you are feeling. You picked a good trailer but sounds like luck was not on your side. Continue to hammer the dealer on repairs and call Keystone customer support to document all of the issues. A paper trail is your best defense. Good luck.

Jared


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about you Outback problems. I know these can be very frustrating. No trailer is immune to issues but you seem to have more than a fair share.

Notify Keystone if your dealer is not properly performing the warranty service. You should find another authorized Keystone service center in your area to handle the work.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Not Yet said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues but they appear to be the exception rather than the rule for outbacks. I have had my 05 for 15 months and spent 70+nights inside with almost no build issues. Generally the outbacks are fairly well made. I know this does not help you out any but may at least suspend any buyers remorse you are feeling. You picked a good trailer but sounds like luck was not on your side. Continue to hammer the dealer on repairs and call Keystone customer support to document all of the issues. A paper trail is your best defense. Good luck.
> 
> Jared


Same experience here and couldn't agree more. Outbacks are great campers but like anything there will be a small percentage that go wrong. Sorry if you got "the one". Consider contacting Keystone directly if your dealer is not getting things fixed to your complete satisfaction. They can send you to another dealer.

Sorry


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds to me like your problem lies with the dealer. Any dealer work that I deamed "micky mouse" would be instantly returned to them for a re-do. If they are unwilling to do better, take it to a different dealer or straight to Keystone.

My father in law had a Sunnybrook and he was getting the runaround from the local Sunnybrook dealer. He called them and they authorized the repair from a different dealer locally who did not deal with Sunnybrooks.

I feel your pain, and you can pretty much assume all new trailers are going to have a few issues, seems you have more than your fair share. Always remember, and I know it can be tough, but the squeeky wheel DOES get the grease.

Good Luck, and keep us updated.

Kelly


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We have a running Joke about Gilligan working at the Outback plant and use this excuse when we find minor problems (like Black and Grey Tank labels switched). I had two or three Gilligans that I was able to take care of myself, but overall, I am pleased with the Quality of our unit.

I am sorry that yours is giving you so many problems. I do not think this is a trend with Outbacks in general, but that is no help to you.

As others have said, call Keystone directly and document everything â€" You have spent a considerable amount of money for one of their products and they should honor their warranty to help make sure that reasonable items are addressed to your satisfaction. The dealerâ€™s performance can definitely impact your satisfaction. If they stink, work with Keystone to find a better repair facility.

Good Luck, and keep after them â€" Hopefully you can get everything worked out and have a chance to actually ENJOY your Outback.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would have to agree with all...luck is not on your side, and the service center seems to be the biggest problems. My experience dealing with Keystone directly has been great, as is most people's that I have heard of. Give them a call, convey your concerns, and find another service center. Also you may want to give Keystone a 'head's up' about the shotty repairs that they have been paying for...and just see what happens. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm also sorry you're having such bad luck. I know its hard to think postive now, but in a little more time, these issues will be behind you and you can then look forward to all the camping trips you bought the trailer for in the first place...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi debbieg action 
I just wanted to welcome you to Outbackers. 
Sorry to hear about the problems you are having both with your TT and the lame dealer. Everyone here already said what I was going to say, and that was to call Keystone directly.

Hang in there and keep us posted, we are behind you 100%









Dawn


----------



## debbieg (Jul 25, 2006)

I just wanted to say thank you all for your wonderful advice and support. We do feel better now knowing that we purchased a good product. I have called Keystone and they have extended our warranty and also gave me a list of service centers in our area. 
Thanks again for all the support.....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Atta GIRL!!!


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard Debbie. When we got our 30RLS I had the same concerns. I had an original list of 30 problems with the camper. We have now had our camper for one year and all problems are corrected. You will have to find a service center that will work with you. Where are you located? Someone on here may be able to tell you of a good dealer to work with. Good luck and let me know if I can help in any way.
Ben


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont know if I am way out in left field here, but is there a lemon law for TT too







. It might be worth checking into. I am sorry to hear of your problems, and good luck!

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Debbie,

Sorry to hear about yor misfortune with your Outback.







It seems every once in awhile, one slips by. Maybe Gilligan was working Q.C. that day.







It sounds like Keystone is doing right by you though. And I'm sure once all this stuff is sorted out, you will really enjoy your Outback.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad to hear that things are looking better now, and I can't believe Keystone extended your warranty...WOW! It's really sad that a bad dealer like that can leave such a bad taste in someone's mouth regarding an excellent brand of product.


----------

